# Mucus Stool



## Mamoth (Dec 29, 2011)

as the title claims one of my hedgehogs has stools where its like coated in mucus and then some that are completely normal he isnt acting any different 
hes just a little more sassy because hes quilling but any reason why would love your feedback thanks


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Hopefully Nancy, Kalandra or someone else will come along soon, sorry i'm no help on health issues.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

How new is she to you? And have you changed anything with her diet?

Stress can cause mucous in the stool. If it continues for more than a couple of days, gets worse, or changes in another way (bloody, watery, etc) get her in to see a veterinarian.


----------



## AllisonMarie (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm having the same issue with my little girl. Acting normal other than crankiness from quilling, still eating and drinking, but one out of three poops will be very slimy with what looks like clear mucus. She's been on the same food for a while so I don't think it's that, but I did read online that changes in water can make them sick, and I switched her to tap water right around the time she started getting sick. We're going to switch her to bottled water and see if it helps. Good luck to you!


----------

